

Challenger Disaster in Pictures - dangoldin
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/01/challenger_disaster_25_years_l.html

======
JeremyStone
A terrible event.

~~~
pasbesoin
I usually enjoy the Big Picture features, but I'm not sure I can look at this
one.

(Perhaps in part because I happened to be watching the launch on live
television when this happened.)

